# June 2015 190 applicants



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello folks!

I received 190 invitation from DIBP ( sponsored from NWS) onMay 8th for which me and my husband applied on June 23rd, having submitted all documents except the PCC and medicals.

It might be a bit too early to have asked it but still i request people who have lodged in application during June 2015 to share the status of their application. Has any one heard from CO as yet?? 

I belong to a high risk country and they say it takes fairly long time for processing applications from such countries. The standard time for 190 is mentioned as 3 months.. Would appreciate if people from same origins share their experiences with respect to time duration it took or is taking for their applications' processes.

Thanks!

Desperate to migrate!


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Ash...

I just lodged my application on the 16th as well. No contact from CO yet. I just have to upload the PCC and Form 80 but am holding off on both since my passport has gone for renewal. It will be a couple of weeks before I'm in a position to upload all the documents. 

Which city are you based in?

I was just researching on alternate shipping methods, flight rates, bank accounts and cell phone solutions. Do share if you have carried out any research at your end.

Regards,
Laila



mrs_ash said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I received 190 invitation from DIBP ( sponsored from NWS) onMay 8th for which me and my husband applied on June 23rd, having submitted all documents except the PCC and medicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

Another thing, I have been following these forums quite diligently over the past month, and most people from PK and India who had been waiting for months have received their grants after the 1st of July. So I am hoping to get a reply by the first week of August at max. If not, I will definitely start dogging them.


----------



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the response LAila! i am Karachi based and have been overwhelmingly busy in this month so havnt actually carried out much research with respect to the details you mentioned. But i wil definitely do it very soon..most probably in this week and shall share with you!
BTW...what is form 80??? i had to fill Form 1221 for both myself and my husband..with is called Form 1221 Additional details.....

Even i expect to hear from them in early August after which i will go for medical ..my PCC is ready but i would be uploading it once i am done wit medicals.
Lets keep the fingers crossed and pray that our cases go through easily are not delayed unnecessarily..

Good Luck!


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

Form 80 is required to be filled by applicants from high risk countries. It's basically an exhaustive form which includes all details like education, residence, employment and travel history. My friends were required to fill it by their COs, so I thought it would be better to be preemptive and get it out of the way before they have to specifically ask for it.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Mansoor*

I applied on June 22, 2015. No medicals or PCC done yet. No CO allocated either. I belong to a high risk country also but i have travelled to Australia couple of times before. 

I am not in a hurry anyways. DIBP works as per set deadlines and they work good. I am pretty sure about it. Its just a matter of time. I would recommend to take it easy and wait atleast for the time period they mentioned which is 3 months.

Cheers


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

I have applied for visa 190 with 70 points on 10th of june, medical on 30th of june, PCC and AFC already provided. I am not claiming any points for work experience. I got an email from CO as he needs form 80 from me and my wife, he did not ask me to fill form 1221. I am from karachi too. kindly update your case. I recommend you all to contact DIBP if you did not get case officer after 7 weeks u lodge your visa application. As I wrote an email to them yesterday and today Case officer contact me.
Regards
Zaigham Pirzada


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

What exactly is AFC? Form 1221 is not required from primary applicant and i guess you must be the primary applicant. 

I applied on 22nd June and no progress on my application yet. I have not applied for any PCC or Medical yet as i am waiting for CO to be assigned and specifically ask for it. Form 80 will be asked by CO same time.

Regards

Mansoor


----------



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

I havnt heard from CO as yet.. May be the June applicants are catered by the end of August.. My Medicals are due next week... I havent done Form 80...should i wait till the CO asks or do it myself before my medicals are uploaded by the IMO people?

Waiting up till 90 days (which is the standard time) before calling up DIBP is a wise option i guess.. other people have been telling that they dont response until the due time is over


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi

It wont't hurt if you upload it now but my advice is to wait till CO specifically asks for it. I am telling you this based on my previous experience as i was a holder of Skilled (Regional) Sponsored Visa 475 granted in 2011 and everything went fine. At that time i got response in just 15 days and that too was to ask for PCC, Form 80 and Medicals. Visa was granted after 01 month.

I am pretty sure CO will be assigned by 3rd week of August at max. and hoping to see "Met" commnets replacing "Recieved " beside every uploaded document and asking for Medical, PCC and Form 80.

Regards
Mansoor


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> I have applied for visa 190 with 70 points on 10th of june, medical on 30th of june, PCC and AFC already provided. I am not claiming any points for work experience. I got an email from CO as he needs form 80 from me and my wife, he did not ask me to fill form 1221. I am from karachi too. kindly update your case. I recommend you all to contact DIBP if you did not get case officer after 7 weeks u lodge your visa application. As I wrote an email to them yesterday and today Case officer contact me.
> Regards
> Zaigham Pirzada


Hello Zaigham,

Could you please share the mail ID where you mailed before you got CO assigned ? Please...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> What exactly is AFC? Form 1221 is not required from primary applicant and i guess you must be the primary applicant.
> 
> I applied on 22nd June and no progress on my application yet. I have not applied for any PCC or Medical yet as i am waiting for CO to be assigned and specifically ask for it. Form 80 will be asked by CO same time.
> 
> ...


salam Mansor 
its AFP not AFC sorry typing mistake and yes I am the primary applicant. they just ask for form 80 for me and in details of form 80 it says provide full resume, for employment or study. I did not claim any thing for employment and not going for study. Plus I think its better to book your medical and submit your pcc if applying from Pakistan. it may delay your process if Co ask for PCC or medical
REGARDS.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Hello Zaigham,
> 
> Could you please share the mail ID where you mailed before you got CO assigned ? Please...


I just contact them through their web form available on immi website. I am not sure if Co contact me next day because of my contact to department. but I think it will help instead of calling them.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> I just contact them through their web form available on immi website. I am not sure if Co contact me next day because of my contact to department. but I think it will help instead of calling them.


Strange but It works ..... I have also been contacted by CO today.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Strange but It works ..... I have also been contacted by CO today.


nice  did he ask for any more information? as he asked me for form 80, did you check ur application status on immi account?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> nice  did he ask for any more information? as he asked me for form 80, did you check ur application status on immi account?


Yes he /she requested for form 80 and 1221. yet to upload.. and i dnt have access to my immiaccount . my agent looks after that.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

HARDEEP said:


> Strange but It works ..... I have also been contacted by CO today.


would you please share the link..


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Strange but It works ..... I have also been contacted by CO today.


Hardeep - I was searching in my immi account but couldn't get the place where we submit the form. Can you please provide the link?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

*Grant received!!*

Hello friends,
By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning. Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them 

I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment. 

I had not claimed any points for experience.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning. Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...


Congrats dear.. best of luck for your future ahead...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> Congrats dear.. best of luck for your future ahead...


thanks Zaigham, wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> thanks Zaigham, wish you a speedy grant..


thanks for your best wishes, did you front load form 80


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> thanks for your best wishes, did you front load form 80


Yes front loaded form 80 for my spouse and myself..


----------



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning. Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...



Congrats  hope we will have the grants soon


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

mrs_ash said:


> Congrats  hope we will have the grants soon


Thanks mrs_ash.. Yes hope you receive the grant soon


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a question here, when CO ask for more information like form 80 or something else. did he/she already assessed all other documents? and he is satisfied with those claims thats why they need more information to match those claims.
thats what my understanding is about more information requested by CO.


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

guys its been almost 26days that i have uploaded all the docs required by CO... any idea how long it will take.... and yh have anyone heard denied visa in any case


VISA 190 - human resource advisor - through supplementary list(SA)
vetassess: positive 21-2-2014
EOI Lodged 55+5 - 13/04/2015 --- SA SS Invitation - 15/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 08/05/2015
VISA Application - 20/05/2015 document apploaded same date
C/O allocated 25/6/15 request for more information PCC and medical submitted,polio certificate on 7/7/15
VISA Grant Date - awaiting


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> I have a question here, when CO ask for more information like form 80 or something else. did he/she already assessed all other documents? and he is satisfied with those claims thats why they need more information to match those claims. thats what my understanding is about more information requested by CO.


We wouldn't know this fact as it's completely at their discretion and we cannot draw conclusions from it..


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

hussain.halani said:


> guys its been almost 26days that i have uploaded all the docs required by CO... any idea how long it will take.... and yh have anyone heard denied visa in any case VISA 190 - human resource advisor - through supplementary list(SA) vetassess: positive 21-2-2014 EOI Lodged 55+5 - 13/04/2015 --- SA SS Invitation - 15/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 08/05/2015 VISA Application - 20/05/2015 document apploaded same date C/O allocated 25/6/15 request for more information PCC and medical submitted,polio certificate on 7/7/15 VISA Grant Date - awaiting


I see that polio certificate was requested? Why was that so? What is appearing in the health details in your immi account? Has it been cleared and finalised or any reference to BUPA is made?


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> I see that polio certificate was requested? Why was that so? What is appearing in the health details in your immi account? Has it been cleared and finalised or any reference to BUPA is made?


Polio vaccination is required for some countries including pakistan. thats y its requested


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

zaigham said:


> Polio vaccination is required for some countries including pakistan. thats y its requested


Pakistan is among few countries where Polio virus still exist, thats why polio vaccination certificate requested......


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

can you tell me how can i check about my health is it accepted of not.... and should i call to ask that its been almost 27days and i havnt heard anything should i call or not


VISA 190 - human resource advisor - through supplementary list(SA)
vetassess: positive 21-2-2014
EOI Lodged 60+5 - 13/04/2015 --- SA SS Invitation - 15/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 08/05/2015
VISA Application - 20/05/2015 document apploaded same date
C/O allocated 25/6/15 request for more information PCC and medical submitted,polio certificate on 7/7/15
VISA Grant Date - awaiting


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

hussain.halani said:


> can you tell me how can i check about my health is it accepted of not.... and should i call to ask that its been almost 27days and i havnt heard anything should i call or not VISA 190 - human resource advisor - through supplementary list(SA) vetassess: positive 21-2-2014 EOI Lodged 60+5 - 13/04/2015 --- SA SS Invitation - 15/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 08/05/2015 VISA Application - 20/05/2015 document apploaded same date C/O allocated 25/6/15 request for more information PCC and medical submitted,polio certificate on 7/7/15 VISA Grant Date - awaiting


When u login to your account, pls click 'Get Health Details' button. You will know the status of your health checkup.


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

thanks sribha

one question... CO has already asked for meds and pcc and i have uploaded them... till now i have not uploaded 1221 and form 80 and he has not asked for it should i upload them or should wait for the CO to ask for it my agent said dont upload them untill asked....





VISA 190 - human resource advisor - through supplementary list(SA)
vetassess: positive 21-2-2014
EOI Lodged 60+5 - 13/04/2015 --- SA SS Invitation - 15/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 08/05/2015
VISA Application - 20/05/2015 document apploaded same date
C/O allocated 25/6/15 request for more information PCC and medical submitted,polio certificate on 7/7/15
VISA Grant Date - awaiting


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

hussain.halani said:


> thanks sribha
> 
> one question... CO has already asked for meds and pcc and i have uploaded them... till now i have not uploaded 1221 and form 80 and he has not asked for it should i upload them or should wait for the CO to ask for it my agent said dont upload them untill asked....
> 
> ...


@Hussain, if CO is already assigned, don't upload any additional documents unless asked for. If he has asked only for medicals and PCC just upload them.


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

Thannks...anyone knows that rite now which dates of applications are being processed


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.

Wishing all of you best of Luck.

Takecares


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
> Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.
> 
> Wishing all of you best of Luck.
> ...


Congo brother...Enjoy your day...

Still waiting for mine...Not sure.. should I try calling them ????


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congo brother...Enjoy your day...
> 
> Still waiting for mine...Not sure.. should I try calling them ????


yes do ring them. I m sure your visa is just around the corner


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations 



zaigham said:


> yes do ring them. I m sure your visa is just around the corner


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congo brother...Enjoy your day...
> 
> Still waiting for mine...Not sure.. should I try calling them ????


 If Co did not contact you at all. I am not sure calling them will give you anything, But at least give them a try. Once you ring them there was a recorded message in which you will get an email address to contact. If line is busy do email them as well.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time. We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Many many hearty congratulations Hardeep.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have one query related to Immi account application status.
CO asked for form 80 and CV on 3-Aug and we uploaded it on the same day. Application status is still showing as "Information Requested".

Is it normal or do i need to make some status changes manually.

Thanks!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi Friends, I have one query related to Immi account application status. CO asked for form 80 and CV on 3-Aug and we uploaded it on the same day. Application status is still showing as "Information Requested". Is it normal or do i need to make some status changes manually. Thanks!!


Guess you need to complete the request in your immi account. Did you do this?


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Guess you need to complete the request in your immi account. Did you do this?


Hi,

Actually my agent is working on my application and i have imported my application in my immi account. My agent doesnt know about it 

I hope agent must have clicked that "Request Complete" button.

I have the access to click that button but i believe if i do it, my agent will get the notification as well.

What do you suggest.. If you are sure that application is not submitted back to immi dept, i shall talk to my agent.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Guess you need to complete the request in your immi account. Did you do this?


Thanks mktwog 

My agent is on leave for 2 days. Finally i clicked Request Complete button from imported application in my ImmiAccount and status changed to "Assessment In Progress" from "Information Requested"

Looks like my agent missed to click that. But he had sent a mail to CO about uploading of the requested documents on the very same day. He is expert and sometimes it happens..

In Hope to get the much awaited mail by next week (based upon the current trend)


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Here_to_fly said:


> Thanks mktwog  My agent is on leave for 2 days. Finally i clicked Request Complete button from imported application in my ImmiAccount and status changed to "Assessment In Progress" from "Information Requested" Looks like my agent missed to click that. But he had sent a mail to CO about uploading of the requested documents on the very same day. He is expert and sometimes it happens.. In Hope to get the much awaited mail by next week (based upon the current trend)


Excellent. Hopefully you will have the grant in coming days


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


congrats Hardeep.. seems like we are following each other... u get your CO just one day after me .. and now you grant your visa just 1 day after me ..
Best of luck for your future ahead.. when you are planning to move btwlane:


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

*Finallyy !*

Dear Forum Members, finally the moment has arrived for me to say that I have received the golden mail today as well ! Thanks everyone for helping each other out whole-heartedly; it will definitely pay one day! 

Here is my timeline :-

21-Jun-14	--1st IELTS attempt(UAE)-LRWS-7.5/7/8/6 
13-Dec-14--2nd IELTS attempt(PAK)-LRWS-7/8/6.5/7
21-Mar-15--IELTS recheck result arrived after 12 weeks-Writing raised from 6.5 to 7 
26-Mar-15--1st PTE Academic-LRWS-75/82/85/78 
01-Apr-15	--Applied ICAA Skill Assessment 
21-Apr-15	--ICAA successful outcome 
22-Apr-15	--PTE Academic 2nd attempt-LRWS-90/76/88/90 
23-Apr-15	--EOI submitted -190-NSW-Accountant General-221111 
15-May-15--NSW invite received 
15-May-15--Application for Nomination submitted 
02-Jun-15	--NSW nomination approval 
02-Jun-15--Skill Select Invite to lodge 190 Subclass 
08-Jun-15	--190 Visa application lodged
08-Jun-15--All ID & educational docs uploaded except PCC 
30-Jun-15--Medicals done > uploaded on 5 July 
22-Jul-15--UAE, UK & PAK PCCs-All PCCs uploaded 
28-Jul-15--CO contact for Polio Certificate	
30-Jul-15--Polio Vaccination Certificate from approved panel physician uploaded  
06-Aug-15--Grant Received :second: 
05-Jul-16	IED  
xx-Apr/May-16--Planning to land in Sydney ! In shaa ALLAH !  lane:


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear Forum Members, finally the moment has arrived for me to say that I have received the golden mail today as well ! Thanks everyone for helping each other out whole-heartedly ! Below is my timeline :-
> 
> 21-Jun-14	--1st IELTS attempt(UAE)-LRWS-7.5/7/8/6
> 13-Dec-14--2nd IELTS attempt(PAK)-LRWS-7/8/6.5/7
> ...


Congratulations dear and good luck for remaining process....


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Congratulations dear and good luck for remaining process....


Thanks imtiaz bhai, my process has finished now good luck for your process !


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear Forum Members, finally the moment has arrived for me to say that I have received the golden mail today as well ! Thanks everyone for helping each other out whole-heartedly; it will definitely pay one day! Here is my timeline :- 21-Jun-14	--1st IELTS attempt(UAE)-LRWS-7.5/7/8/6 13-Dec-14--2nd IELTS attempt(PAK)-LRWS-7/8/6.5/7 21-Mar-15--IELTS recheck result arrived after 12 weeks-Writing raised from 6.5 to 7 26-Mar-15--1st PTE Academic-LRWS-75/82/85/78 01-Apr-15	--Applied ICAA Skill Assessment 21-Apr-15	--ICAA successful outcome 22-Apr-15	--PTE Academic 2nd attempt-LRWS-90/76/88/90 23-Apr-15	--EOI submitted -190-NSW-Accountant General-221111 15-May-15--NSW invite received 15-May-15--Application for Nomination submitted 02-Jun-15	--NSW nomination approval 02-Jun-15--Skill Select Invite to lodge 190 Subclass 08-Jun-15	--190 Visa application lodged 08-Jun-15--All ID & educational docs uploaded except PCC 30-Jun-15--Medicals done > uploaded on 5 July 22-Jul-15--UAE, UK & PAK PCCs-All PCCs uploaded 28-Jul-15--CO contact for Polio Certificate	 30-Jul-15--Polio Vaccination Certificate from approved panel physician uploaded  06-Aug-15--Grant Received :second: 05-Jul-16	IED  xx-Apr/May-16--Planning to land in Sydney ! In shaa ALLAH !  lane:


Congrats Mawaismushtaq !!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> congrats Hardeep.. seems like we are following each other... u get your CO just one day after me .. and now you grant your visa just 1 day after me ..
> Best of luck for your future ahead.. when you are planning to move btwlane:


Thanks Zaigham for your wishes. Yes actually i followed. I m planning for ist-2nd week of october, and you?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear Forum Members, finally the moment has arrived for me to say that I have received the golden mail today as well ! Thanks everyone for helping each other out whole-heartedly; it will definitely pay one day!
> 
> Here is my timeline :-
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations to you dear


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

congratulations mawaimustaq
best of luck for future


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

call2ganesh78 said:


> With God's grance, I Got the golden mail (Visa Grant) for self and family today. This forum have been so informative with lots of information being shared that could regain confidence amongst all Visa applicants. Thanks to all forum members for your continuous support.
> 
> Looking forward for smooth settling in Australia with your further guidance......


Hi Ganesh, congrats


----------



## pam123 (Aug 7, 2015)

I 've also applied on June 19th but haven't heard from a CO yet. 
waiting, waiting...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

pam123 said:


> I 've also applied on June 19th but haven't heard from a CO yet.
> waiting, waiting...


Dear there are so many applicants waiting for the communication from DIBP. You can expect response in couple of weeks time. Just be patient.....


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello guys my case has been pending i have filled visa on 20th may and case officer was allocated on 25th june asked for meds and pcc which i submitted on 7th of july and since then no reply.....i am very worried... dont know what to do should i call gsm brisbane or wait


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

hussain.halani said:


> Hello guys my case has been pending i have filled visa on 20th may and case officer was allocated on 25th june asked for meds and pcc which i submitted on 7th of july and since then no reply.....i am very worried... dont know what to do should i call gsm brisbane or wait


Please call and check on Monday it might have been picked for regular check..


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Please call and check on Monday it might have been picked for regular check..


any idea how much time they take for regular check


----------



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Congratulations dear and good luck for remaining process....


Many Congratulations.. Your case is the first example from Pakistan where i saw a quick progress MashaAllah...pleased to have one actually

I have also done all the necessary requirments for the case that i lodged on June 23rd.... i hope and pray that me and my husband get through quickly as well..

Just want to know one thing.. r u a single applicant or do u have any other family members/spouse in your applicatiion too?

Cheers and Congrats!


----------



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear Forum Members, finally the moment has arrived for me to say that I have received the golden mail today as well ! Thanks everyone for helping each other out whole-heartedly; it will definitely pay one day!
> 
> Here is my timeline :-
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations.. Your case is the first example from Pakistan where i saw a quick progress MashaAllah...pleased to have one actually

I have also done all the necessary requirments for the case that i lodged on June 23rd.... i hope and pray that me and my husband get through quickly as well..

Just want to know one thing.. r u a single applicant or do u have any other family members/spouse in your applicatiion too?

Cheers and Congrats!


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

mrs_ash said:


> Many Congratulations.. Your case is the first example from Pakistan where i saw a quick progress MashaAllah...pleased to have one actually
> 
> I have also done all the necessary requirments for the case that i lodged on June 23rd.... i hope and pray that me and my husband get through quickly as well..
> 
> ...


@Mrs_ash... Don't worry about your application. It vary on case to case, but normally if you have all documents ready (experience letter, salary slip, bank statement) you will definitely get your grant quickly....


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs_ash said:


> Many Congratulations.. Your case is the first example from Pakistan where i saw a quick progress MashaAllah...pleased to have one actually
> 
> I have also done all the necessary requirments for the case that i lodged on June 23rd.... i hope and pray that me and my husband get through quickly as well..
> 
> ...


Thank you mrs ash, this is all because of ALLAH's blessings on me !!!

I believe everyone is impatient once he lodges his visa application but dont worry as all applications are finalised within recommended timeframes.

Regarding your query, yes I am single applicant and I lodged my application without any agent.


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

mrs_ash said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I received 190 invitation from DIBP ( sponsored from NWS) onMay 8th for which me and my husband applied on June 23rd, having submitted all documents except the PCC and medicals.
> 
> ...


i think *ur* country doesnt matter until and unless *u r* genuine applicant...
however i m 17 june applicant with pcc and medicals 27 june.

*No text-speak please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

zaigham said:


> salam Mansor
> its AFP not AFC sorry typing mistake and yes I am the primary applicant. they just ask for form 80 for me and in details of form 80 it says provide full resume, for employment or study. I did not claim any thing for employment and not going for study. Plus I think its better to book your medical and submit your pcc if applying from Pakistan. it may delay your process if Co ask for PCC or medical
> REGARDS.


Salam Zaigham

I applied on June 22 and as expected CO contacted me today. I was little surprised as i was asked for Form 1221 which i believe is only required for secondary applicants. I also read your post in which you also mentioned that CO did not asked you for Form 1221 as you are the primary applicant. Form 80, PCC and Medicals also requested as normal.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

hussain.halani said:


> any idea how much time they take for regular check


Hi Hussain, did you finally receive your grant or still waiting?


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

Still waiting what about u


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

hussain.halani said:


> Still waiting what about u


I am still waiting as well. I suggest you give them a call @ +61731367000 between 9-10 am Aus time, and check the status. Its difficult to get through this number and you may have to call few times to get through. When you dial you will hear a recorded message and then it will connect, but you may hear the number is busy message few times. Keep trying. I have seen people getting grants in few minutes after they called.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

hussain.halani said:


> Hello guys my case has been pending i have filled visa on 20th may and case officer was allocated on 25th june asked for meds and pcc which i submitted on 7th of july and since then no reply.....i am very worried... dont know what to do should i call gsm brisbane or wait


I suggest you give them a call @ +61731367000 between 9-10 am Aus time, and check the status. Its difficult to get through this number and you may have to call few times to get through. When you dial you will hear a recorded message and then it will connect, but you may hear the number is busy message few times. Keep trying. I have seen people getting grants in few minutes after they called.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant. 

Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note

_Dear XXXXXXX,

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. 

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed
further.

At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Yours sincerely
XXXXXXXX

GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection_

I am wondering what this implies,, 
whether this is out for internal verification or external verification ( via AFP)

Kindly advise if any of you had similar emails sent over


Regards

Andy


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Congratulation to you and your family ...as i noticed mostly they are ready to give the grant after one week of submitting the additional requested documents...

Can i know what did you ask them? did you simply ask them to check your status ?

In my case they didn't ask for additional documents, i just got on 21th that initial assessment has been done and no more documents required... now should i wait or call them by the end of this week to check the status?


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulation to you and your family ...as i noticed mostly they are ready to give the grant after one week of submitting the additional requested documents...
> 
> Can i know what did you ask them? did you simply ask them to check your status ?
> 
> In my case they didn't ask for additional documents, i just got on 21th that initial assessment has been done and no more documents required... now should i wait or call them by the end of this week to check the status?


Yes you can call them and simply tell that you lodged your visa application in XXX month and a case officer was assigned earlier this month and sent email that no further docs are required so appreciate if you can please check the status of my application ............... And call between 9-10am Australia time. Thats the best time to get better response.


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Congratulations uhafez : )))


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Many Congratulations Dear!!!! Best of luck for future endeavors....


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

My Dear fellas,

I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our 190 grants just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..


My timeline below:

VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311
IELTS: OCT 2013
Engineer's Australia : positive 13/04/2015
EOI Lodged: 60+5 - 14/04/2014
NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015
SS Approval - 11/05/2015
PCC: 02/06/2015
VISA Application Lodged - 30/06/2015
My Meds & My wife Meds : 09/07/2015
Visa Grant Date: 25-August-2015
IED: 10/July/2016

Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> a speedy grant-by God's grace..!!!

Thanks & Regards!!!
Ram


----------

